# Today, April 30



## 911 (Apr 30, 2018)

Today, April 30, is the day that is marked as the official end of the Vietnam War. On this day in 1975, (43 years ago) Saigon fell to the communists and because of that fact, many historians have marked this day in history as the official end of the Vietnam War. U.S. casualties totaled around 58,000+ lives. 

There's just not much else to say that hasn't already been said.


----------



## IKE (Apr 30, 2018)

The last two U.S. soldiers to die in Vietnam. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_McMahon_and_Darwin_Judge


----------



## Deucemoi (May 1, 2018)

Was aboard the sub tender USS Proteus AS19 during operation new life. The resettling of refugees.


----------



## 911 (May 3, 2018)

I was in Vietnam with the 1st Marines from Camp Lejeune.


----------

